# Query for the insurers



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I am insured fully comp on my GT-R and occasionally drive the g/f's car on a third party basis under the same insurance. 

She has bought another car to replace her current car. Am I still insured to drive her old car even though her insurance has been moved to another vehicle ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A car has to have it's own insurance, so not unless it still has its own policy.
Third party cover is not like trade insurance!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Thats what I thought, thanks for clarifying.


----------

